# What a Great Tool



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Ed. I have had one of these on my wish list and the info that you provided in this review certainly has moved this one to the top of the list.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Good review EdC…....really nice machine…..well done.


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

Great review sounds like the winner Jet claims it to be . Does that have a built-in mobile base ?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like Jet knew a good thing when they saw it. The sander is a Performax set on a Jet made base.

Performax , now jet makes a great sander!

I couldn't live without it now that I have one.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I wish that I had waited and saved some more money , but *I wasted it on a Delta X5 : (*
Congratulations ! : )


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Ed, Thinking of getting this sander. Any updates to this post? Any trouble with picking up burn lines at all, I don't expect so as the moving head is suppose to eliminate this. I only want to buy a drum sander once if you know what I mean. I'll probably be using mostly 150 to 180 grit.


----------



## jofm3 (Sep 17, 2008)

I have this same sander and it IS all that! I have had mine for over a year already and I have run 220 grit and I have also run 36 grit….my planer was down…LOL 
Once the heavy lifting of assembly is over it is a Fantastic machine….good dust collection is a must.
thanks for a great review


----------



## JohnAlson (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree with Jerry, it is fantastic, and the oscillating feature is absolutely brilliant, you really notice the difference. There is another review of it over at: drum sander reviews if anyone needs any more convincing that is is a great piece of kit! Some people mentioned some trouble replacing the paper, but I have personally not encountered this.


----------

